# الطيار الالي



## اكرم تويج (26 مارس 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء اين تنحصر مسؤوليه الطيار الالي او بتعبير ادق الى اي حد يمكننا الاستعانه با لطيار الالي ؟


----------



## kasper (27 مارس 2006)

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم :
أخي العزيز لم أفهم ماهو الطيار الالي الذي تقصد 
لكن أذا كنت تتكلم على الطائرات اللتى تسمى cat 3 وهي التي تنحصر فيها مسؤليه الطيار.
وأقصد بذالك أن الطيار تكون وظيفته شبه معدومه في الطائره حيث أن الطائره تكون مزوده بأنظمه الأكترونيه وحساسات تتمكن من خلالها من الأقلاع وتحديد الوجهه والهبوط دون الأستعانه بالطيار . لكن هذه الطائرات يجب تزويد المدرجات التي تستخدمها بأنظمه ملاحه متطوره لكي تتمكن الطائره من الأقلاع والهبوط الكترونيا .

وشكرا على حسن الأنصات .


----------



## اكرم تويج (27 مارس 2006)

اخي العزيز اقصد بالطيار الالي اي الاستعانه بالكمبيوتر في ادارة القياده لفتره محدده كما اضن وشكرا


----------



## مهندس كلش (2 أبريل 2006)

معنى ما ذكره الأخ كاسبر ان الطيار الآلي أساساً يستلم عملية القيادة بإستثناء الهبوط والتحليق والتي تحتاج انظمة مطورة تزود بها المدارج لكي يسيطر الطيار الآلي على قيادة الطائرة من المطار الى المطار .
اما سائر الطائرات الموجودة الآن فيمكن ان يستلم الطيار الآلي القيادة بعد إكتمال التحليق حتى تبدأ عملية الهبوط ثم يستلم الطيار الطائرة ليهبط بها.
وبالنسبة لهذه الفتره المحددة تتمثل في برنامج مكتوب فيه تعليمات الإرتفاع والسرعه والإنعطاف يقرأها المتحكم لينفذها حتى إذا إقترب الهبوط كان آخر سطر برمجي يأمر الطيار الآلي ان يترك القوس لباريها والله أعلم .


----------

